# Weight Train for Maximum Muscle Gain



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Exercise machines are a lot like the training side wheels on your first bike. While you’re learning, they serve an invaluable purpose. They provide support, and prevent injury. But once you’ve learnt the right posture and balance, the same wheels can be a drag.Unlike training wheels, however, it’s tough to know when you’ve outgrown an [...]

*Read More...*


----------

